# Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 2400MHz, C14 or C16?



## RodoGodo19 (Mar 6, 2017)

C14
http://www.corsair.com/en-us/vengea...00mhz-c14-memory-kit-black-cmk16gx4m2a2400c14

TESTED LATENCY 14-16-16-31
WEIGHT 0.043 kg

C16
http://www.corsair.com/en-us/vengea...00mhz-c16-memory-kit-black-cmk16gx4m2a2400c16

TESTED LATENCY 16-16-16-39
WEIGHT 0.095 kg

So, *which one is better?*. The only difference that I can find is the latency and the weight of them. I don't know much about memory ram so, I need your help to decide between them. The difference in price is just $5 on Amazon.


----------



## FR@NK (Mar 6, 2017)

Lower latency is better, but you wont notice the difference.


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 6, 2017)

Go with the lower latency.  You probably won't notice much as @FR@NK says, but looking at the reviews for memory here on TPU, latency makes a difference, sometimes surprisingly much compared to the speed itself.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 7, 2017)

RodoGodo19 said:


> C14
> http://www.corsair.com/en-us/vengea...00mhz-c14-memory-kit-black-cmk16gx4m2a2400c14
> 
> TESTED LATENCY 14-16-16-31
> ...



i bet anything with some proper massaging that CL16 kit will run at the CL14 specs, That is how I learned my Ram can run CL10 at 2400


----------



## hapkiman (Mar 7, 2017)

You are not going to be able to tell the difference, except when running a synthetic benchmark.  But yes, the C14 lower latency is preferred.


----------



## Komshija (Mar 7, 2017)

Whichever is cheaper. There's absolutely no chance that you'll ever notice any kind of difference between these two, except maybe in some synthetic benchmarks.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 7, 2017)

Komshija said:


> Whichever is cheaper. There's absolutely no chance that you'll ever notice any kind of difference between these two, except maybe in some synthetic benchmarks.


I just oc mine to 2400 with the timings and voltage of the trident kit.


----------



## RodoGodo19 (Mar 10, 2017)

thanks guys for all the help.
I will buy the cheapest then.


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 12, 2017)

If you're planning to overclock, certainly take the one with tighter timings, so you have more headroom. Also, you don't usually upgrade or replace RAM. If difference is small, take the better one.


----------



## basco (Mar 12, 2017)

there are 3200c16 for 139.-
http://www.corsair.com/vengeance-lp...200mhz-c16-memory-kit-red-cmk16gx4m2b3200c16r


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 12, 2017)

3000MHz DDR4 RAM seems to be the sweet spot as far as I know and could get some extra fps.


----------

